

My New Project - Surprise Book Shop - hellweaver666
http://www.surprisebookshop.com

======
hellweaver666
This is a little side project I created last week - the idea is to take people
outside of their reading comfort zones while also helping local charity shops
shift their huge stocks of unread books.

I'm aware that the website is very simple - I decided that getting the project
moving was more important than fussing about design in the early days. I like
the idea but I have no idea if it's of any interest to other people.

------
roundsquare
This is neat. I'd only recommend that you add a few more genres. In non-
fiction, your list could be longer (e.g. no "History" in there).

~~~
hellweaver666
Thanks for the feedback - I'll get it added. Any more you genres you could
suggest?

